# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοκορες ή κοτες?

## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Γεια σας!Εχω 2 κοτοπουλακια περιπου 4 μηνων και δεν ξερω αν ειναι κοκορες ή κοτες.Μπορειται σας παρακαλω να με βοηθησεται?

----------


## jk21

βαλε φωτο και ισως πιο εμπειρα μελη σε βοηθησουν .Πιστευω ομως οτι λιγο το λιρι στο κεφαλι ,ισως και η ουρα που θα ξεκινα να ειναι πιο φουντωτη ,να δινουν σημαδι

----------


## Γιούρκας

Φωτό!

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Παιδια αυριο θα βαλω φωτο!

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Οριστε οι φωτος

----------


## jk21

μπορει να πεταω κοτσανα αφου δεν ειμαι εμπειρος στις κοτες (εχω καιρο μακρια απο την επαρχια ,οταν μικρος ειχαμε διπλα σε γειτονικο σπιτι ) αλλα για κοκορακια δειχνου  .τουλαχιστον το ενα .Θα σου πουνε ομως εγκυρα τα παιδια

----------


## Efthimis98

Κοκοράκια και τα δύο, το λειρί τους είναι ήδη αρκετά μεγάλο για κοτούλες...  ενώ η ουρά έχει ήδη πάρει τη χαρακτηριστική κλίση αλλά το μέγεθος!!  :winky:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κοκκοράκια ειναι!Αν θες μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ  θα βρεις οτι χρειάζεσαι και σε ενδιαφέρει!

----------

